# Hey Susie, throw a snowball at me...



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I know this picture isn't magazine quality, but I thought it turned out pretty good for a spur of the moment idea. My daughter was on the patio making her first snowman (not a lot to work with). I prefocused my camera and then issued the order. She promptly turned and fired a snowball at me. I was shooting through the patio door glass and got the shot just before impact.

Olympus C740 w/flash shot in automatic mode.

Mike


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

The timing was perfect--I like it. The action shots are the hardest to capture w/o alot of blur.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I caught an explosion. Notice the kid on the right in the jacket. Snowball busted and I got the pic.


----------

